# How to ask girlfriend for more sleep time



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

@JTHearts any luck?


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

I agree with the other posters here that anyone who dictates your sleep schedule should be dumped. However, I would like to add to that with the suggestion that you analyze what attracts you to such people. Most people are attracted others with the same level of self-esteem so this is worth looking into and addressing. You need someone with higher self-esteem who respects, not dismisses, you.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

angelfish said:


> @_JTHearts_ any luck?


yeah, one night we had just got off talking off the phone but she said she would call me back but after like 10 minutes of waiting I texted her at 8:04 PM that I was going to bed and she respected it.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

JTHearts said:


> yeah, one night we had just got off talking off the phone but she said she would call me back but after like 10 minutes of waiting I texted her at 8:04 PM that I was going to bed and she respected it.


Awesome!! :th_jtteglad:


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

JTHearts said:


> I started dating this girl back in May, she lives an hour and a half away from me (I met her through her friend that I met on okcupid) and I often drive 12 hours a week or more just to visit her, since it's summer and we're both bored teenagers with nothing to do. Ever since I met her, she's wanted to talk to me almost nonstop. She usually has me stay up until 9:30 PM every night, whereas before I met her I typically went to bed around 8 PM. Sometimes she'll have me stay up even later, until 10 or 11 PM. I don't nap during the day anymore like I used to either. I know it sounds strange that I would be sleeping like 13 hours a day, but I am on 400 mg of neurontin twice a day, 40 mg of Prozac once a day, and 5 mg of Abilify once a day.
> 
> I just got back from traveling and I think I picked up an illness, so she's been letting me sleep a little more, but still not nearly as much as I feel like I need. How do I approach her for more sleeping time? Or make her understand that I need more sleep than she does? Whenever I try to go to bed earlier than she tells me I can she gets upset and it makes me feel awful  I just want more time to sleep, and she knows about my medicine. Is there any easy way to explain this to her?


She's not gonna die if you don't reply 'til the morning.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well

When it concerns my health I make it very easy: I will get my sleep, and if you have a problem with that too bad!

Your girlfriend doesn't love you for a lack of sleep does she?


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Why not, just go to sleep when you want to.... *shrugs* lol.


----------

